# proftpd is being very slow,there is no rate limit by default

## carbon

proftpd has no bandwidth limiting by default,

my connection is DSL which ideally has 3megabit/sec

i usually get 1.8 to 2.4 Mb/s when i do my bandwidth test online.

but when i download stuff from my ftp, it only goes up to about 12-14kilobit/sec., why it that?

i am using cable to download stuff from DSL tho.

----------

## devon

What is your upload/upstream speed on your DSL line? Just because you can download at 1.5 Mbps doesn't mean you can upload at the same speed.  :Smile: 

----------

## carbon

 :Laughing:  yes i forgot about that.

plus DSL is fully duplex, right?

so upload and download speed are independent.

when people are download files from my site

so that used up my upload bandwidth about 200kb

but my download speed dropped from 1.8megabit to like 300kilobit

why would that happen?

----------

## neuron

it's not full duplex, use traffic shaping, and limit your bandwidth.

I got 28k up, and 130k down, if I limit it to 25k I can max my downstream.

----------

## carbon

how do i find out what is my upload and download threshold?

coz when there no one using my dsl, i can get up to 2megabit

seems like 200kilobit upload can reduce my download speed non-linearly?

----------

## carbon

 *neuron wrote:*   

> it's not full duplex, use traffic shaping, and limit your bandwidth.
> 
> I got 28k up, and 130k down, if I limit it to 25k I can max my downstream.

 

whats traffic shaping

----------

## 69link

It's normal that your download drops when maximizing your upload.

This is because the upload queue gets filled and the ACK to the server gets delayed. Therefor the server waits a little while before sending the next packets, which gives less efficiency in your download speed.

Fortunately you are using Linux so there is a remedy. Traffishaping. Give ACK priority in your upload and you'll se that you can have almost full download/upload at the same time.

Get the wondershaper script at: www.lartc.org, or if you speak swedish read about it here: www.linklabs.net

----------

## carbon

my gentoo box , which is where the ftp server is running

is behind a router tho.

router -> gentoo box

@@@@-> switch  -> windows box

@@@@@@@@@@-> windows box

that was a tree diagram of my home network.

so since windows boxes are connected to the router thru a switch, not the gentoo box.

would wondershaper still do the trick? coz i read some post said wondershaper will only work for all machines if the machine it is running on is a software router itself.

I am now using a hardware router instead, so how will that affects what i wanted wondershaper to do for me originally (make upload/download work almost at full speed at the same time by making ACK have a higher priority at the upload side).  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## 69link

The box running wondershaper must be a gateway for all the other boxes.

No normaluser hardwarerouters have the functionality to do advanced trafficshaping. You must use Linux/BSD or Cisco's.

----------

## carbon

so how to make my gentoo box to be a gateway of all machines?

----------

